# Making it Shorter



## Logan Novice (Apr 24, 2021)

I found that the handle on my quick change tool post sometimes got in the way when I was working inside limited space so this morning I decided to replace it with a shorter version.  It only took about 2 inches of 1/2 inch 12L14, about twenty minutes of turning time and an 8 and 10mm die and presto, now I have a "stubby" and it's plenty of leverage for getting the job done when changing tools is necessary.  Here's how the old and new compare.  The finish is Oxpho-Blue.


----------

